# Nice site



## diddyriddick (Dec 3, 2009)

Kind of a cool site. Particularly for those who dive and are looking for new divesites.

Divetheworld diving the world


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

Great site! Thanks!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2009)

COOL!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

That would be fricken awesome!


----------

